# TORONTO | KING West | 58m | 16 fl | Demo



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

July 11, 2016 
AHK, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New version. This'll be quite a gem. 

The new height is 16 floors, 58m.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New rendering!


----------



## Hijo del Viento (May 26, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------

